
Trump appears to confirm U.S. nukes are in Turkey - ssully
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/10/16/trump-appears-confirm-us-nukes-are-turkey-which-would-break-with-longstanding-protocol/
======
thrax
What a complete moron.

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments here.

